# XP titles - possible revamp?



## Thalain (Jun 7, 2012)

The flavorful XP titles are a good idea, but I still have a problem with them - they are so randomly running through the classes that this becomes an issue with using a character name (which I foolishly did) as user name. Having a title such as "Acolyte" is as far away from my character's personality as is possible and having something as "Minor Trickster" sounds a bit belittling (why the "minor"? Can't we just have a low level wizard as trickster?)

Anyway, I know it will probably not be possible to have class-specific titles due to the way board software works, but would it be possible to have them class-neutral? I am sure titles like (in random order) Apprentice, Follower, Adventurer, Lord, Dragonslayer, Hero, Demigod etc. would be plentiful enough to to cover 25 levels without having to jump all across classes.

Just a random thought from a new user who would actually like the XP system if the titles were more character-compatible...


----------



## jonesy (Jun 8, 2012)

There have been changes to them before. I think this is the fourth set of titles, not counting specific changes to individual titles (when Weem was still at the top the top ones changed as he passed through them, etc.).


----------



## Thalain (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, the FAQ still lists an old set based on races (which would only be applicable for devils since those actually change form when promoted) - class titles are definitely an improvement over that, but changing Wizard to Rogue to Cleric to whatever with each advance seems weird to me. A set of generic titles would prevent that, I guess. I'd probably be less picky on a non-RPG forum with this, but when it comes to RPG, match between rules and character is one of my pet peeves


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2012)

They get changed randomly at whim.  The next set might be anything!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Jun 8, 2012)

I am happy as long as my title is cool.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2012)

Morrus said:


> They get changed randomly at whim.  The next set might be anything!




so, is there something in the works? perhaps loony toons cartoon characters?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2012)

or diifferent royal family members in honour of the Jubilee?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2012)

renau1g said:


> or diifferent royal family members in honour of the Jubilee?




that one sounds better then mine


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2012)

Dice4Hire said:


> I am happy as long as my title is cool.




That sounds like you're begging for something especially uncool.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 20, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> so, is there something in the works? perhaps loony toons cartoon characters?




Muffins.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 20, 2012)

Bond villains.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 20, 2012)

What about flowers? Flowah Powah!


----------



## darjr (Jun 20, 2012)

D&D iconics through the editions.

Or random enworld member titles.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Bond villains.



Would there even be enough memorable villains to do that? I don't think Fleming novels go that far, and Blofeld took the spotlight in a lot of the movies (7?).


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 21, 2012)

Unfortunately not, maybe if you counted the evil sidekicks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2012)

Plane Sailing said:


> Muffins.




blueberry bran or bananana nut?


----------



## Umbran (Jun 22, 2012)

jonesy said:


> Would there even be enough memorable villains to do that? I don't think Fleming novels go that far, and Blofeld took the spotlight in a lot of the movies (7?).




Well, then that's when you've reached name level, and all the names beyond that are the same...


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 22, 2012)

darjr said:


> Or random enworld member titles.



This would be fun, though Lanefan (level 1) doesn't carry quite the same cachet as Lanefan (level 18) 

And I suppose suggesting Bond girls instead of Bond villains is a non-starter?  Yep, thought so...

How about beers of the world:

Level 1: Coors Light
Level 2: Lucky Lager
Level 3: Budwesier
Level 4 ...

Level 15: Stella Artois
Level 16: Guinness
Level 17: Heineken
Level 18 ...

Lanefan


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, the Wychwood brewery has some very appropriate beers 

Enter the World Of Wychwood

Hobgoblin, Goliath, Wychcraft, Scarecrow..... man I wish I could get more of their stuff here in Ontario.... damn you LCBO!!!!


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (Jun 23, 2012)

Sandwiches!

Although, that may be because I'm hungry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2012)

New york Pastrami and Swiss would rank very high!

maybe movie titles? 
terminator
enter the dragon
battle star galactica
Babylon 5
firefly

or actors?
Sidney Poitier
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Bill Cosby
Harrison ford
Errol Flynn
and so many more!


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd not want to be a male actor


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

Audry Hepburn!


----------



## SkredlitheOgre (Jun 24, 2012)

Hedley Lamarr!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2012)

Anne Bancroft, Felicia day


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2012)

perhaps an X philes motif?


----------



## Thalain (Jun 25, 2012)

Cats. It should all be cats. From Kitten to Lion King in 20 easy steps.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 25, 2012)

Now I could live with that!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 26, 2012)

Doctors.

Except there are only 11 of them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2012)

Thalain said:


> Cats. It should all be cats. From Kitten to Lion King in 20 easy steps.






Lwaxy said:


> Now I could live with that!




No! dogs!!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 26, 2012)

Thalain said:


> Cats. It should all be cats.






Scott DeWar said:


> No! dogs!!




A clear demonstration that the dynamic of Edition Wars is not limited to gaming topics.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2012)

but why does it happen around me all the time?


----------



## Lwaxy (Jun 26, 2012)

No, no dogs lol Unless the Chihuahua replaces Orcus on an off day. 

Hey, it must be all your fault if it always happens around you! *points accusingly*


----------



## Lanefan (Jun 27, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Doctors.
> 
> Except there are only 11 of them.



At least they go to eleven.

Which brings up another idea: rock bands.

Lan-"but would Spinal Tap be 1st level, or 20th"-efan


----------



## Umbran (Jun 27, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> but why does it happen around me all the time?




That question seems to be a prime opportunity to take a personal journey of self-discovery.  Good luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 27, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> No, no dogs lol Unless the Chihuahua replaces Orcus on an off day.
> 
> Hey, it must be all your fault if it always happens around you! *points accusingly*






Umbran said:


> That question seems to be a prime opportunity to take a personal journey of self-discovery.  Good luck!




Well, presently I am out of my mind. If you happen to see me wandering about, please hold me there until I can find me!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> No, no dogs lol Unless the Chihuahua replaces Orcus on an off day.




To be honest, I'm more preferential towards Border Collies...or Maine Coons if we go for cats.

Then there are fishies!





Ehhh...just make me the Jack Black Whack MacKracken and be done with it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2012)

If you could swing it, I propose we make Col_Pladoh's XP level title be "The Gygaxian", regardless of XP.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 9, 2012)

That would be cool.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 10, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you could swing it, I propose we make Col_Pladoh's XP level title be "The Gygaxian", regardless of XP.



How about "Epic Gygaxian." It sounds more, um, epic.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 10, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you could swing it, I propose we make Col_Pladoh's XP level title be "The Gygaxian", regardless of XP.




By construction, "Gygaxian" is an adverb, not a noun.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 10, 2012)

Umbran said:


> By construction, "Gygaxian" is an adverb, not a noun.




Nouns may be constructed that way as well, like "ceratopsian."*

Ceratopsian | Define Ceratopsian at Dictionary.com

(See, foreign language students- English IS a messy language!)











* despite his being deceased, I'm not implying he was a dinosaur.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe go with actual military ranks for a while, as a tribute to the hobby's wargaming roots.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so tempted to use a really random ranking system: dinosaurs. Or my little ponies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 12, 2012)

Combine them.

(I will be "Tyrainbosparkle Rex on his off day.")


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 12, 2012)

Now I have a new nightmare monster to add to my dreamscape settings.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are going to use a cartoon ranking, it should probably be one where a good number of people are familiar with the characters.

If you want to combine dinosaurs with childrens' television, might I suggest Power Rangers,  ? If you did that custom ranking for Col_Pladoh, he could be Zordon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 13, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> Now I have a new nightmare monster to add to my dreamscape settings.




_*glowsparklesparkle*_*RAWRRRR!!!*_*glowsparklesparkle*_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2012)

cartoon characters:
pink panther
fog horn leghorn
wile E coyote
bugs bunny
yosomite sam
daffy duck
micky mouse
goofy

et cetra


----------

